# Dirt Jumping Niche - Can an Old Guy Noob be Accepted?



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

I recently bought a DJ bike, some people on this site may consider it a poser / inferior bike (its the Specialized P2). I am a beginner but the bike is making me look good cause it jumps so easy, ran it at the local pump track and found the other riders to appreciate the bike instead of hating on it. I am not a stupid man, I understand that DJ'ing is kind of an underground activity that appeals to younger people and they may not want it to turn into a commercialized mainstream activity over-run with posers and hacks. But, what I can say is that the guys I chatted with yesterday were friendly and enthusiastic about my presence there, and my willingness to learn the sport. I guess I expected to be potentially rejected, but I actually found that the DJ set in my city were actually more friendly than the MTB set. Geez, maybe I want it to stay underground myself, now that I think about it. Anyway, next time you see an older guy that seems like a poser at your local DJ park, just give him a chance, he may understand he is kind of out of place, he won't ruin your good time, and he is probably going to do more good for your sport than harm.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

You get old when you stop playing, you stay young when you keep on playing... What I realise with mtb, bmx and skating is that the dudes that meet eachother don't pay attention to age anymore... You might see a group of very young kids have conversations with guys twice their age. It's all about the riding...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Old guys get props at the dj's around here. I should know, I'm one of them. While I'm only 36, I still am usually twice the age of most of the kids I ride with.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Yeah, been spending lots of time at the pumptrack lately, the stigma is only perceived. Everyone is cool with everyone being there at all skill levels.

And the Specialized P line kicks ass from what I can tell.


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

Its all about havin fun and as long as you pick up a shovel or rake and lend a hand you will get along fine at most dj spots

I'm 39 and I didn't start djs till I was about 32, never had a bmx. I'm not out there tryin to act like I'm a kid and I'm not trying to go to the xgames, just trying to be a better rider. I find myself hangin out with kids that are still in high school and its cool, most of them are mature from hangin out with older people at the dj spots anyway.

What seems weird to me is it seems like the people that ride are either old like me or young like still in highschool or just graduated. Not to many people in the mid twenties that ride.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

TortugaTonta said:


> Not to many people in the mid twenties that ride.


A lot of people at that age are drinking and trying to get laid. By the time you are 30 you've plowed through plenty of strange and riding bikes takes priority.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

This forum is full of hate on the P bikes...I ride an 08 P1( because I have tuitiion to pay for, not another custom frame build) I bet if you were on a road bike and showed up on a "fast" club ride with the young guys you might catch some slack... I've found mountain bikers to be a whole other breed of people. For the most part, everyone is cool but there always has to be someone that doesn't know you that will not like you. If you're having fun on a bike and it is clear to see, than any decent rider should throw you some respect (regardless if you have an expensive custom or a big brand-out of the box bike). Im only 27 but more power to you, and have fun!


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

31 here and have been hanging out at the skate park and DJ's alot lately. Many of the guys are half my age but everyone is cool. Everyone once in awhile there's that "too cool for school" guy, he's usually the one with no helmet that likes to cut people off. I ride a P2 and have never gotten attitude about it, but have noticed that on these boards there is some angst. Another guy I ride with is 55 and rips it at the skate park and knows all the local kids and they know him. 
So no, you're not too old, you'll just progress a little slower (injuries take longer to heal the older you get, it sux).


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know the first thing about P Series bikes so I can't comment on that but I'm all for new riders, what ever the age. Ive spoken to a few 30+ riders in my area that are getting into DJ/Trails after riding other sorts of bikes for years. I know I'm going to keep riding for as long as I enjoy and my body can take it. Look at John Cowan and Dave Mirra. Into their 30s and still two of the most loved and respected riders in the sport.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Age is nothing but a number.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

KIBZIE said:


> Look at John Cowan..........the most loved and respected riders in the sport.


Hey Agency, wanna take a crack at this one since I really shouldn't comment?


----------



## KIBZIE (Jun 30, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> Hey Agency, wanna take a crack at this one since I really shouldn't comment?


Whats the matter with that?


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

KIBZIE said:


> Whats the matter with that?


I'll let the Agency tell you a little about John Cowan.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I like seeing older guys at the DJ's(I'm 19), they are usually pretty cool, often not as good/daring as the young guys, but they usually have awesome bike stories to tell, and are having fun just as much as I am.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Accept the youngsters for who they are, and they will accept you....
Show up when it's time to dig.
Don't obsess about bikes, just ride what you can, and keep it in top shape. Bring some tools and help out the people who let their bikes fall apart.


----------



## DSFA (Oct 22, 2007)

KONA_in_SB said:


> snip...
> So no, you're not too old, you'll just progress a little slower (injuries take longer to heal the older you get, it sux).


Ain't that the truth! :thumbsup:

I'm turning the big 4-OH in a couple of weeks.....think I need to take a field trip to some skate parks


----------



## C_Ray (Sep 2, 2007)

There's this guy that worked at my lbs, I'm not sure if he still does, but everyone calls him uncle jimmi. He's an older guy but he is extreme. Take a look at some of his pictures at this link:

http://freeridesouth.com/pics/pics.php?page_num=1&cat=&order_by=id+desc&query=uncle+jimmi

He mainly rode hardtails but, some of the ones on the firs page are of him flipping his full suspension bike. Old guys can throw it down.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Plats said:


> ...I am not a stupid man, I understand that DJ'ing is kind of an underground activity that appeals to younger people...


and all this time, i actually believed you weren't stupid...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Where have you been WCH? Not a lot of posting lately... Digging?


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> Where have you been WCH? Not a lot of posting lately... Digging?


life and riding related crap. a new job and a few bike trips here and there. recent injuries aren't helping much. we did get a new pump for our trails, pumps out about 3 times the water of our old one. the digging season is starting to go down here...


----------



## roaddog (Aug 30, 2004)

Those who race gravity in Colorado's Mountain States Cup know how a 52 year old rides on a P3, having an earlier P bike frame replaced. I started a 48 years old


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> life and riding related crap. a new job and a few bike trips here and there. recent injuries aren't helping much. we did get a new pump for our trails, pumps out about 3 times the water of our old one. the digging season is starting to go down here...


I'm gonna be in SoCal the 14th-17th. of August. No bike, but I'd be down to watch you guys ride for a day...


----------



## UrbanPounder (Feb 19, 2007)

I just turned 51. Ha!


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm almost 33. I didn't realize there were so many of us "older" guys on this forum. :thumbsup: I got a guy coming in for a Commencal Max Max later that is in his 40's. He already owns a DMR Transition 24".



joelalamo45 said:


> I'll let the Agency tell you a little about John Cowan.


Wow, how did I miss this thread? Too much Olympics! I had a big response typed out here with a story from CO Crankworx but I don't think this is the right thread. Let's just say it is easy to spot John at events...he is the guy with the scowl on his face at all times.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

the 30 something and over crowd (which i'm a member of) appears to be the more dedicated group around these parts.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

dbl post.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

The best is being 34 and showing up to the DJ/park areas with a 2 - 6. Double the fun. Most are very cool and really ask about the bike and comment how nice it is. Then I ride for a bit and mention that it is easier for the young guys. That usually spawns off the "how old are you?". Most think that is ancient, but they really act normal. At least where I ride the group is diverse with all ages and 20" through 26" bikes...


----------



## Rubens Hakkamacher (Aug 10, 2008)

I think that's old-school thinking anyhow. I'm 40; it's my parent's generation to think that way IMO.

I'm about to buy a house with some land on it. I'm not thinking twice about building a pump track on it. I don't physically feel any different than when I was in my twenties, and while I now can't afford to be out with an injury that doesn't mean I can't have fun without being too rad.

There IS one difference I think, though:

My generation coming up seemed more into getting out there and BUILDING, whether it was dirt jumps, trails, skateboard ramps. Seems like I encounter kids all the time today that say things like "I'd ride more, but the skatepark is too far away, or the track is too far away" - meanwhile, there's woods nearby, a field, whatever.. I ask "do you have a shovel? Do you have a hammer?" and they act like it's some sort of magic to actually build such things, much less have the INITIATIVE to do so.

/ that wasn't me and my buddies when I was 13, riding an "appropriated" sheet of plywood down the hill on my skateboard to build a ramp
// that also wasn't me that built jumps behind the school.. or a number of other schools
/// .... or on the lot behind the Kroger
//// ... or the ramps INSIDE Kroger when they were building it <g>
////.... or wearing the rut in that guy's front yard who had the nice table top jump adjacent to his driveway
///// .... homeowner's associations can write a notice more easily than tearing down a half-pipe
////// etc...


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm 36 and my dad used to go to all my amateur AFA comps with me back in the day... we traveled all over the country together at Mongoose's expense. The day before I rode Crankworx Colorado last month, he called me to up to pump me up. Told me a bunch of stuff I forgot about competing (visualize your first trick, think ahead, etc...). Super cool having an almost 60 year old dad who thinks it's cool I still ride and compete...


----------



## HardLuck682 (Mar 20, 2008)

we got a clique of 4 riders, im 26, other ages are 44, 30 and 17... age isnt anything...


----------



## spdplay (Apr 23, 2008)

*Age*

Glad to here age is nothing i'm 47 , just picked up my first dj prob is can't ride i'm in Fl. haven't seen the sun in 5 days. BTW it's an '09 STP 1. I really don't know a darn thing about this stuff but willi'n to learn . open to sugg. Thanks.


----------



## Plats (Jun 18, 2008)

Yo, here is my update: Did the pump track initially, hope to get back there soon. But, me and the nephew went out to the farm and got our shovels to start our own jump park. Two weekends later and we got three doubles, the largest is a 6 foot gap with almost 3 foot launch. We just started small and the dirt is very forgiving, so cased jumps are easily scrubbed off. DJ'ing is so different than mountain biking, the only thing it has in common is the two wheels. We hang out, shovel, then get all brave and try our jumps each time we make em bigger. Now all the other nephews are excited to get into it; it's gonna be cool, cause our little DJ park is right next to the cabin and we got chairs for peeps to hang out while others hit the jumps.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

TortugaTonta said:


> Its all about havin fun and as long as you pick up a shovel or rake and lend a hand you will get along fine at most dj spots
> 
> I'm 39 and I didn't start djs till I was about 32, never had a bmx. I'm not out there tryin to act like I'm a kid and I'm not trying to go to the xgames, just trying to be a better rider. I find myself hangin out with kids that are still in high school and its cool, most of them are mature from hangin out with older people at the dj spots anyway.
> 
> What seems weird to me is it seems like the people that ride are either old like me or young like still in highschool or just graduated. Not to many people in the mid twenties that ride.


that's cuz all the 20 something bmx riders move to austin.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

That's an awesome update Plats!
Keep the progress going!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Plats said:


> Yo, here is my update: Did the pump track initially, hope to get back there soon. But, me and the nephew went out to the farm and got our shovels to start our own jump park. Two weekends later and we got three doubles, the largest is a 6 foot gap with almost 3 foot launch. We just started small and the dirt is very forgiving, so cased jumps are easily scrubbed off. DJ'ing is so different than mountain biking, the only thing it has in common is the two wheels. We hang out, shovel, then get all brave and try our jumps each time we make em bigger. Now all the other nephews are excited to get into it; it's gonna be cool, cause our little DJ park is right next to the cabin and we got chairs for peeps to hang out while others hit the jumps.


Get in the habit of building the landings a bit bigger than the lips! Looks like you guys are in for tons of fun!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Rubens Hakkamacher said:


> .......
> 
> There IS one difference I think, though:
> 
> ...


i know what you mean . . . . but i think some people are builders/diggers and some just aren't. no matter what the age. you just haven't found the right younger dudes to help you.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

i think you're right, though about lack of DIY plywood in skateboarding. open any skateboard mag, and the photos are 80% handrails and stairs/ledges, 15% cement skatepark/bowls/pools and 5% or less home-constructed plywood ramps. (where'd i get those numbers? out of my .ass.)


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> that's cuz all the 20 something bmx riders move to austin.


Haha! Thats funny! the one 19 year old I ride with is moving to Greenville NC too ride with Mirra and those guys down there. He will never get any better ridding with an old fart like me so I think its damn cool he is young and has a chance to ride with good guys to step his game up.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm 47, never left the sport(started dj in 1969) My P bike is the best bike I've ever built and is never dissed on at the trails.


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

I am 46 and I started jumping (doubles) a year ago!








I ride with guys ranging from 12 to 57.... age is a number, that's all. I do not act my age or feel it, most of the time!

Nobody has ever given me a hard time in person at the dirt jumps. A few people have given attitude online. But never to my face. Funny how some people are very brave behind a computer. 99.9% of the people I have met riding are very cool. Nobody should give you a 'tude for being out riding your bike and having fun.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone familiar with the scene in the SF bay area? I'm moving there soon, I freeride, but new to DJ. any tips?


----------



## jibkid (Feb 6, 2007)

24 years old...love my 08 p1--had to change a few things to get it that way though 

Anyone who gives other riders attitude just hurts the sport in my opinion...as long as you have fun riding--regardless of age--that's all that matters


----------



## motts (Oct 9, 2005)

*Sheep*

I'm 37, seems like middle of the pack for this crew. I'm glad to hear I have a few years left.
As far as building goes, the 23 year old I dig with imparted a little wisdom on me after I got bent at some of the younger guys who come out and rip, but never dig.

Story goes: people are either sheep or goats. Goat are independent, do what they want and tear things up. Sheep people follow everybody else around and get screwed by the farmer in the end.

I felt better.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm new to the Montclair area and would like to go ride pleasanton, shells, etc. or freeride. I'm a noob in DJ, have a solid DJ rig, and would be up for riding companions in the Bay Area . PM if interested


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

You were dirt jumping in 1969, was it on a beach cruiser?


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

this thread made my day as I began to feel a bit old amongst all these 16 year olds at the park...


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm 24 now and I still hit the jumps occasionally. While I'm not nearly as good as most of the kids I've got a camera that costs as much as their cars so I offer to take pictures.

Only downside? College takes away from money being spent on a new DJ bike.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

dpspac3 said:


> anyone familiar with the scene in the SF bay area? I'm moving there soon, I freeride, but new to DJ. any tips?


https://www.sandhillracing.com/

I wanted to go there last time I was in SF, but I couldn't make it out.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

ncossey said:


> You were dirt jumping in 1969, was it on a beach cruiser?


no, I had to build my own BMX. A friend of mine brought home a huge book from the Library about this new sport called BMX. It showed us how to cut a section out of the down tube and seat tube of our stingrays to raise the BB up and reweld it. I then robbed the three piece cranks off my sisters bike. we went to a bicycle wrecking yard in this old guys back yard to scrounge for parts like different cogs and such. Found some knobby tires in the store and for handle bars I took some off an old motorcycle I found laying in the ditch and had my dad weld them on the stem. By the way, the year before that my dad built me a 26" fat tired three speed bike. I call my dad the grandfather of the mountainbike.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

crazy Jim said:


> no, I had to build my own BMX. A friend of mine brought home a huge book from the Library about this new sport called BMX. It showed us how to cut a section out of the down tube and seat tube of our stingrays to raise the BB up and reweld it. I then robbed the three piece cranks off my sisters bike. we went to a bicycle wrecking yard in this old guys back yard to scrounge for parts like different cogs and such...


Joe Kid on a Stingray!

I don't suppose you remember the name of that book? I would love to find it. Cool stuff Jim. A lot of my Cycle Pro was pieced together with Sting Ray parts.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

the book was one of the large coffee table hard cover books. I think the name was just BMX or Bicycle motocross. I've slept since then so kinda hard to remember. _Joe kid_ really brought back memories....


----------



## cjcc55 (May 3, 2008)

It's kinda crazy but I'm the youngest one in our crew at 19, the rest are 22 to mid 30's.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a friend that is good at locating old books. Cool!

Dave Clinton was my Answer rep for 10 years before I saw him in Joe Kid and realized who he was.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

The Agency said:


> I have a friend that is good at locating old books. Cool!
> 
> Dave Clinton was my Answer rep for 10 years before I saw him in Joe Kid and realized who he was.


post up if you find it. had to be copy written 1970-71 or so..


----------



## Jasonoutside313 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Old isn't dead  But I'm getting there!*



Plats said:


> I recently bought a DJ bike, some people on this site may consider it a poser / inferior bike (its the Specialized P2). I am a beginner but the bike is making me look good cause it jumps so easy, ran it at the local pump track and found the other riders to appreciate the bike instead of hating on it. I am not a stupid man, I understand that DJ'ing is kind of an underground activity that appeals to younger people and they may not want it to turn into a commercialized mainstream activity over-run with posers and hacks. But, what I can say is that the guys I chatted with yesterday were friendly and enthusiastic about my presence there, and my willingness to learn the sport. I guess I expected to be potentially rejected, but I actually found that the DJ set in my city were actually more friendly than the MTB set. Geez, maybe I want it to stay underground myself, now that I think about it. Anyway, next time you see an older guy that seems like a poser at your local DJ park, just give him a chance, he may understand he is kind of out of place, he won't ruin your good time, and he is probably going to do more good for your sport than harm.


I'm 42, and just picked up a p2 and headed for I-Street in SLC, utah. ran into a few people, Christine, Raeshell,Erin and some other guy. All super nice folks and all in their 30's. Erin rides for cannondale i think. I also ran into the ground when I taco'd both my rims on the p2, bent my left pedal/crank, and broke my sternum, 4 ribs, my clavicle, tore my shoulder and made my right leg look like a balloon. New rims are already on order...I upgraded.. To bad I can't upgrade my bones. See you in the air up there!


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

WoW! Back from the grave thread this is. I'm still DJing and Freeriding, now 52 years young. Still have the P1 (powder coated white) and hit the Austin trails at least once a year. Have a pretty good scene in Dallas at Big Cedar trails with a couple of gnarley freeride/DH trails and an up and coming DJ park. Good stuff. ride on OG's


----------



## sdemars (Mar 3, 2011)

Discovered bikes at 35 when I got into long distance XC exploring. It only took 2.5 years to learn that air time is a TON of fun. Spent most mornings before work this past summer at the local DJ park riding the slopestyle lines. It was typically only myself (38) and a 50 something Russian dude. I've had a big all-mtn bike, so I'm incredibly excited that I'm picking up a sweet Killswitch tomorrow! I can't imagine a better way to begin the new year than flying through the air on a cool sunny day at the bike park! :thumbsup:


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

joelalamo45 said:


> ...I'm only 36....


you lying old bastard. you've got to be a hundred by now...


----------



## Luis691 (Apr 10, 2014)

46 here - turning 47 in a month. Just got a DJ bike and trying to figure it out on the local jumps. Basically starting from scratch. Some MTB experience over past two years. One year of DH. Loving it. Great excuse to stay in shape over the next 50 years!


----------



## TMO8853 (Apr 22, 2014)

I started trail riding about a year ago on a hard tail 29er and really enjoyed it. Recently, I started to get bored of all the XC trails because my progression had started to plateau. I decided to try a new mtb discipline and bought a DJ bike to use at the local bike park. I'm 32 and thought I may be out of place so it was good to read this thread and see that there's some older guys doing the same.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

Keeping the thread alive. My P1 was stolen last week in Grand Prarrie, Tx. (Powder coat white, Argyle fork, red Ringle hubs, Por Charger wheels and Micro knobbie tires). The next day I scrounged enough parts out of my shop spares to build another complete DJ, cant be without one dont you know. Also have a Iron Horse Sunday downhill and a Santa Cruz Nomad All mountain as well as my trusty BMX. I will be 55 this year and still out at the trails three times a week throwing dirt and catching air


----------



## Arcarsenal81 (Mar 12, 2016)

34 here! I had been in to BMX in the 90's a bit, but we all switched to roller blades, BOOO! Shame on us. Anyways, got in to mountain biking, but with **** bikes from Walmart. 

I had researched what I wanted out of a bike, and went back and forth between gears and and SS, I almost bought a SS 29r but then found these DJ bikes, and fell in love with them.

I just bought a Commencal Absolut Black DJ, should be fun. I'm glad to see there are other "older" guys doing this stuff, it makes me feel like I'm not a poser, or having some early midlife crisis!


----------



## bigmariow (Oct 1, 2007)

53 year old clydsedale noob, been riding mtb's since 91, never rode bmx, but spent a lot of time in my youth trying to emulate Evil Knievel on various sting rays. Riding a used Blackmarket, feels a wee bit twitchier than my heckler, but a hell of a lot of fun
mario


----------



## Mach1320 (Sep 8, 2016)

joelalamo45 said:


> A lot of people at that age are drinking and trying to get laid. By the time you are 30 you've plowed through plenty of strange and riding bikes takes priority.


lmao, strangely accurate


----------



## cazman72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad I found this thread as it helped me decide to go for it and get a DJ bike.
44 and can't wait to try it out. This is something I've always wanted to do. 

Got back into mountain biking a couple years ago and want to try this DJ thing too.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

cazman72 said:


> Glad I found this thread as it helped me decide to go for it and get a DJ bike.
> 44 and can't wait to try it out. This is something I've always wanted to do.
> 
> Got back into mountain biking a couple years ago and want to try this DJ thing too.


which one did you get?


----------



## cazman72 (Mar 28, 2013)

cmc4130 said:


> which one did you get?


2013 La Bomba off PB. Might convert it to a SS later on.

The Cottage Grove Bike Park is 11 min from my house and plan to ride at The Factory in Minneapolis this winter.


----------



## cazman72 (Mar 28, 2013)

Finally dry enough the bike park is open again. Had a blast! I've got lots to learn but couldn't stop smiling. Jumps, 4X and a couple pump tracks. So glad I'm doing this.


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

I got into biking late in life. DH/Freeride in late 90's. Now mostly road rides on cross bike when life allows. Turned 50 early this year. Got a smoking deal on new frame and built with all spare parts. My pump track/chase son around neighborhood bike ...


----------



## Algernon (Jan 1, 2010)

That's sweet! Nothing like a nice session at the pump track to make you feel young again. 50 is the new 40 which is the new 30. Besides, age is just a number.


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

Algernon - thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

We finally got our pump track and skills loop opened up at the end of September, and it's packed with youngsters. At the same time, there are quite a few grey hairs peeking out from underneath some helmets. You're never too young or too old to ride. I think the youngest kid on a strider has been 2, and the oldest grandma on a Specialized must have been mid-60s at least. DJs and pump tracks are so much fun - you just get in the rhythm and feel it.


----------



## Weinerts (Feb 3, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for posting this - I am 47 and have been afraid to fly for many years. I had a dirt jumper for a while - but I sold it and got a trials bike. 
That being said - I have been going to the skate park with my son (Clairmont YMCA and some small other parks around San Diego).

I get nothing but encouragement and help even from the grommets w/out helmets. I am working on getting off of the lip - and one kid even spent about 10 minutes with me showing me how he learned how to do it. 
(that whole leaning back and puling the bike on the vertical is not in my physical vocabulary yet).

Even the drunk guy with all of the tats was shouting "Just peg it dude!"
when i was finally able to at least jump off of top of the ramp.

Age is a number (but that number also includes recovery time from crashing).


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

Long time MTB’er. I have an Ibis HD3, Carbon Salsa Bucksaw and a Specialized Fatboy in the garage. This summer I added A Sunday Soundwave. It is my very first BMX ever!!

I bought it mostly to teach myself better bike control, especially on flats. Need to improve my Manuals, Bunnyhops etc.

I started to take my 7 year old to the indoor bike park. The BMX was great fun on the pump track, but the steep head angle, the little wheels and the feeling that my weight was all over the front end, is just not comfortable.

I’m picking up an NS Metropolis 1 this weekend. Its a 26” (back to a 26er) dirt jump bike, and it will be my first one ever.

Can’t wait to get to the Bike Park and we have a very cool outdoor dirt jump park 10 mis from my house for the spring/summer/fall.

I turn 50 years old next week and honestly, the kids at the park are great. At worst they completely ignore me. At best they give pointers and cheer me on. I think they secretly like to think I’m proof they will be riding when they are my age.

I love to ride, snow, trials, parks and now jumps.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

BlackPenquinn said:


> Long time MTB'er. I have an Ibis HD3, Carbon Salsa Bucksaw and a Specialized Fatboy in the garage. This summer I added A Sunday Soundwave. It is my very first BMX ever!!
> 
> I bought it mostly to teach myself better bike control, especially on flats. Need to improve my Manuals, Bunnyhops etc.
> 
> ...


Right on!!! I'm 43, with a 4 month old boy, so he'll be 7 when I'm 50. Same boat!

Hope I'm still in decent shape. Recovering from a serious knee injury. I'm gonna be an old guy non-newb, which mentally kinda sucks--riding worse than I used to. I think my peak riding was age 36 right before I injured my back. :madmax: I think changing up my riding style, riding location, and bikes will help keep it fun.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

Just picked the bike up. It's in perfect condition. So clean I was allowed to leave it in the kitchen.

I have no idea how to embed a photo using an iPad. Sorry.


http://imgur.com/vmmwJ


----------



## Jakeg1999 (Mar 23, 2017)

This is a refreshing thread to find! 40yo here and ordering an SC Jackal frame to build up so I can work on my mtb skills, join my daughter at the pump track, and maybe even ride to work.


----------



## BlackPenquinn (Nov 7, 2014)

Caught the bug hard. I have now gon and bought another bike. I picked up an NS Soda Slope.

It's a full squish bike that rides like a hard tail most of the time. Just fantastic. Perhaps because I'm coming from MTB where I ride full suspension only (and a fat bike), but this ride is a dream.

It tracks perfectly and feels buttery smooth. I honestly can't feel any power loss through the rear suspension, though I'm sure there must be some. These bikes are not set up with sag like a regular MTB. They are plenty stiff, but by the end of a session I can see that I have in fact gone through some of the travel.

For me this bike feels telepathic. Among the best I have purchased and that says a lot considering my other rides are an IBIS HD3 (full Eagle etc) and a Salsa Bucksaw CArbon.

The NS Soda could be a little lighter and I did change out the tires to the GEOX Tattoo 26, as I'm riding indoors now.

Killer ride and it makes me want to ride more.



http://imgur.com/qWaDJ


----------

